# Fendi price increase?



## kiviane

I recently bought a fendi spy bag (black) really love it.. but the price i paid was $2250 plus tax so i wonder if the price went up? i will post pic later.... thanks


----------



## caruava

I wouldn't be surprised. They're over due for a price increase. Seems almost normal nowadays.


----------



## balthus

Received email from a Nordstrom SA tday:

Just a HEADS-UP everyone.....Fendi is raising the price of the Peek-a-Boo again. 

Effective June 1st the small, with the Zucca lining, is going up to $2,650.00 and the medium (with the Zucca lining) is going up to $2,950.00. 

The exotics are going up as well.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yikes - who knew my black with fuchsia lining medium would become an investment piece at around $1,700 when I bought it when they first came out!


----------



## Lulugurl2006

Wow! What an increase!


----------



## missD

Their pricing is so all over the place to begin with this is just blah.


----------



## kittykelly

guys im just curious if the medium bag started around 1900 and went up to 2950 in june 2011 when did they get to 3700? any one curious to think where the medium will go from here? anyone have a history of the price increases, it seems totally nuts that the same bag has doubled in 2 or so years - anyone agree


----------



## south-of-france

Hi everyone, I did a search and found no thread like this in the Fendi forum. I read in a fb group that there might be a large price increase around August 1. Is that true? On all bags? TIA.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Thanks for starting this thread!  I posted in the Fendi chat already but will share what I heard from my SA this AM - $500 increase on baguette and peekaboo on Aug 2.


----------



## south-of-france

Wow! How about Fendi Firsts?


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Unfortunately that’s all the info I got!  Although I’m pretty sure I expressed some interest in the Fendi First when I was shopping, so I assume she would have included that bag in there if it was getting a PI, but who knows!  Fingers crossed it’s not!


----------



## am2022

Oh no - and I’m eyeing the new mint green iseeu peekaboo - so so pretty


----------



## ATLbagaddict

amacasa said:


> Oh no - and I’m eyeing the new mint green iseeu peekaboo - so so pretty


That’s the exact one I’m eyeing !  The color is to dieeee for in person.  Feel like I have to pull the trigger before this PI …


----------



## averagejoe

I noticed the men's Peekaboo has gone up steadily. The one I got (the ISeeU mini) went up from $4900 CAD originally (when I first discovered it last April) to $5200 later last year, and then $5300 January or so, and then $5800 when I checked recently. Seems like Fendi is trying to upscale alongside fellow LVMH brands Dior and LV.


----------



## Bumbles

Any news on the nano baguette having a PI? I’m eyeing that super cute new mint green colour but it’s out of stock at the moment.


----------



## LemonDrop

I am so bummed. I am just about priced out of designer purchases. It's not that I can't afford them but that I don't want to. If that makes sense. Kinda like me and hubby have quit eating out so much cuz it's just so damn much.


----------



## closetluxe

Just got off from Fendi online chat with an SA.  PI is scheduled this Sunday y'all.  Last day to buy before PI is this Saturday!  The good news is you can reserve handbags so they don't get sold.  I reserved 2 myself: a mini baguette in canvas and leather.  When you reserve they can't be sold to anyone but you unless you decline them when you come in to see them.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## richard m

Gucci and another brands are make a price increase right now, i think is the Fendi turn. Some pieces have price increase in Fendi, the men basic polo cost before 420€ and after 490€. I think some caps, accesories and Pekaboo and Baguette has got a price increase next month. Fendi is trying to have de same price level like Dior, and i think ls great.


----------



## Monaliceke

Increase again?  I saw the price increase for the Baguette Chain Midi early July and shared it in thread 'Fendi First bag in small & medium'
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/fendi-first-bag-in-small-medium.1052543/post-35237211


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you for sharing. Still no word if it‘s only for baguette and peekaboo or also others?


----------



## Aggretsuk0

I was told it'd be 8-12% for Icons only (Peekaboo, Baguette, and Fendi First) going up on Aug 2nd.


----------



## south-of-france

Ah the First as well… makes sense. We‘ll see soon enough!


----------



## richard m

My fendi SA say talk with me about that, and he says the price increase on agust is false. Only fake news


----------



## Saaski

richard m said:


> My fendi SA say talk with me about that, and he says the price increase on agust is false. Only fake news


I've had two different SAs tell me of the increase, as well as a friend of mine whose SA told her as well. I guess we'll see...


----------



## Bumbles

Aggretsuk0 said:


> I was told it'd be 8-12% for Icons only (Peekaboo, Baguette, and Fendi First) going up on Aug 2nd.


Any increase on the mon tresor or nano bags?


----------



## Aggretsuk0

Bumbles said:


> Any increase on the mon tresor or nano bags?


I was told no increases besides the Icons so I believe the Mon Tresor would be spared. I don't know about nano baguettes though


----------



## Bumbles

Aggretsuk0 said:


> I was told no increases besides the Icons so I believe the Mon Tresor would be spared. I don't know about nano baguettes though


I hope so. Thank you


----------



## lilly2002

Did this PI come to pass? Prices still the same on the EU website so far


----------



## south-of-france

Someone said August 2nd? We‘ll see!


----------



## fadeout

Apparently it’s been pushed back to September.


----------



## pinkorchid20

At the beginning of July, prices for the Peekaboo silently went up in Europe (Petite by 300€ to 3200€ and Mini Selleria by 400€ to 3900€), so I'd honestly be surprised if another one would follow as quickly over here. I am not sure about the Small Iseeu, but am pretty sure it also wasn't 4000€ a couple of weeks ago so think it was also included in this increase as well.


----------



## misseLaNeous

I read somewhere (was it here) that the Peekaboo will eventually only be offered in stores. Moving closer towards a Hermes/Chanel Flap structure?


----------



## ATLbagaddict

I’m a little annoyed there’s been no increase!  I get that there’s incentive to make a sale but my SA was quite insistent about it …

And yes I actually noticed that too, last month when I was checking out the new Peekaboos, you can no longer order them online, it just says contact a client advisor… perhaps an attempt at more exclusivity?


----------



## HermesHunteress

I was told by my SA on Saturday that the price increase was pushed to end of august.


----------



## richard m

I have realized that fendi is now one of the most expensive brands, one of the higher price point in general (only behind dior and similar sometimes with LV) and maybe next month go up with dior same price point. Is crazy


----------



## Kfka_btsea

on this topic of prices... does anyone know what a medium classic (is that the right term?) peekaboo would be in the EU now?

Thanks!


----------



## nekostar0412

ATLbagaddict said:


> I’m a little annoyed there’s been no increase!  I get that there’s incentive to make a sale but my SA was quite insistent about it …
> 
> And yes I actually noticed that too, last month when I was checking out the new Peekaboos, you can no longer order them online, it just says contact a client advisor… perhaps an attempt at more exclusivity?





HermesHunteress said:


> I was told by my SA on Saturday that the price increase was pushed to end of august.


Yes, the PI was suddenly changed in late July and now pushed back to September. I’ve asked my CA to confirm the amounts as soon as she hears what the increases will be. When it was scheduled for August, the Medium Baguette was going up $300 and the Peekaboo $500. I’m not sure if these are the increases on these lines across the board, so I’m patiently waiting for updated info before making a decision to purchase now or later.


----------



## ananshops

I want to pull the trigger on a baguette but I'm not sure if I should wait to see new styles for their 25th anniversary next month


----------



## lowkeyluxury14

My SA told me that the PI will be 10-15%. I was looking at the baguette, but SA didn't make it clear if other bags would also experience an increase


----------



## Leejah

ananshops said:


> I want to pull the trigger on a baguette but I'm not sure if I should wait to see new styles for their 25th anniversary next month


I’m thinking the exact same! I can’t wait to see photos of what’s coming


----------



## lill_canele

Yes, I was in Fendi yesterday. My SA said for the peekaboo it would be a 15% price increase.

Though I don’t know about other items, I didn’t ask.

I think she said the price increase would be on 02Sep2022.
This is here in the US btw.


----------



## Brigitte031

My SA contextualized it in $s - she said from $100-$600 increase but didn’t give the exact items impacted, and advised the price increase would be the 1st or 2nd of September.


----------



## lilly2002

Can anyone in aus confirm if the increase happened? Heard it was happening the 1st?


----------



## fadeout

lilly2002 said:


> Can anyone in aus confirm if the increase happened? Heard it was happening the 1st?


No, Aus didn’t increase. Japan did. 10%


----------



## Logic

Does anyone know if the peekaboo are now purchased in store only? If someone is out of stock it will say so but it has contact our experts. I was considering a last min purchase


----------



## Brigitte031

I think the price increase in the US pushed out from what I can tell.
@Logic - yes, you do need to purchase “in store” or through an SA, not online. However some other website like 24s and C e t t i r e have peekaboos online still.


----------



## misseLaNeous

Does anyone know if they price increase happened? There was so much hoopla around the baguette 25 anniversary and fashion show that I think PI didn't happen?


----------



## Saaski

misseLaNeous said:


> Does anyone know if they price increase happened? There was so much hoopla around the baguette 25 anniversary and fashion show that I think PI didn't happen?


I was told it was moved to the "end of September, beginning of October" so.... who knows


----------



## pinkorchid20

Peekaboo prices in Germany increased by 200€ online today. My SA mentioned the increase would go into effect in the boutiques tomorrow. Assume this will apply to Europe overall.


----------



## south-of-france

I read on yt that there is supposedly a price increase coming on the 24th, perhaps for Peekaboos. Can anyone confirm? (I think it was from an Australian Youtuber)


----------



## pinkorchid20

south-of-france said:


> I read on yt that there is supposedly a price increase coming on the 24th, perhaps for Peekaboos. Can anyone confirm? (I think it was from an Australian Youtuber)


Not sure where you are located (if your profile is up to date it is Europe) but there just was a price increase in Europe back in October


----------



## south-of-france

pinkorchid20 said:


> Not sure where you are located (if your profile is up to date it is Europe) but there just was a price increase in Europe back in October


It’s interesting because Swiss and French prices remained the same for First, Baguette, Peekaboo, Nanos and the rtw I was looking at, except for Wrappys, they increased about a week ago from CHF 190 to 210. What country did you mean by “Europe”?


----------



## pinkorchid20

south-of-france said:


> It’s interesting because Swiss and French prices remained the same for First, Baguette, Peekaboo, Nanos and the rtw I was looking at, except for Wrappys, they increased about a week ago from CHF 190 to 210. What country did you mean by “Europe”?


That is interesting indeed. I was referring to Central Europe and would assume equally across all € countries as fashion houses hardly ever increase prices in select countries across the € zone (with Dior being an exception in the past). Increases were on Peekaboos only and ranged from 100-400€ depending on model and material. 

Edit: just checked the French website and prices are up equally to the increase in October (e.g. Petite Peekaboo from 3200€ to 3400€).


----------



## south-of-france

pinkorchid20 said:


> That is interesting indeed. I was referring to Central Europe and would assume equally across all € countries as fashion houses hardly ever increase prices in select countries across the € zone (with Dior being an exception in the past). Increases were on Peekaboos only and ranged from 100-400€ depending on model and material.
> 
> Edit: just checked the French website and prices are up equally to the increase in October (e.g. Petite Peekaboo from 3200€ to 3400€).


Thanks for the info about the peekaboo, the mini model I was looking at in Paris indeed went from 3600 to 3800 Eur. The First has remained the same. It differs by currencies of the European countries too. Btw “Central Europe” is not a country, just a general region spanning several different nations, e.g. Switzerland (CHF) and France (EUR), so that might have been part of the confusion?


----------



## Laduc

pinkorchid20 said:


> Not sure where you are located (if your profile is up to date it is Europe) but there just was a price increase in Europe back in October


Hi . Yes, there was a massive price increase on Peekaboos yesterday (24.11.2022) in Australia. Luckily my SA told me beforehand and I picked up another Peekaboo


----------



## pinkorchid20

south-of-france said:


> Thanks for the info about the peekaboo, the mini model I was looking at in Paris indeed went from 3600 to 3800 Eur. The First has remained the same. It differs by currencies of the European countries too. Btw “Central Europe” is not a country, just a general region spanning several different nations, e.g. Switzerland (CHF) and France (EUR), so that might have been part of the confusion?


I was referring to the country I am located in which is located in Central Europe. Sorry if that had not been clear. And yes, as noted earlier the increase was on Peekaboos only. You mentioned French prices did not increase which is why I checked again for you. Either way, I do not expect another price increase on Peekaboos.


----------



## JessicaF90

Yes, I was in Fendi yesterday. My SA said for the peekaboo it would be a 20% price increase.


----------

